# Are wooden houses made from pine as bad as shavings?



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

There are a few wooden houses that I like but some say made from pine, some just say 'natural wood' so I'm unsure what type of wood it is.

Are the phenols in pine shavings bad because it's released into the shavings while they are made? Are pine houses just as bad? If so, I would maybe feel safe using a climbing toy or something but not a house because they are sleeping and breathing in it. Does anyone know of a wooden house that's not made from pine?

Would clear plasti-kote or non toxic paint sort of seal in the phenols?

Please don't suggest that I make one.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is any dangerous wood, but I doubt it:
Woodlands Thistle's Cottage | Pets at Home

Personally, I went for a grass house from that range and it's quite a nice size for my girls.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

That one is really nice, I was looking at the 'pickles cottage' it's a smaller version. 

The grassy straw hut things are safe & quite cheap so I can replace them. I might go with that.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Things like houses and climbing toys aren't anywhere as bad as shavings. Shavings are made from the sap wood which is the bit that has most of the phenols. And gram for gram there is a lot more surface area to shavings then there is to a lump of wood. Things that are built from wood are made from the heart wood that doesn't release as many phenols. I would paint any wooden toys with a rat safe paint so they don't absorb any urine.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Oops, I assumed you had rats! Yeah the smaller version is fine for smaller animals


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Things like houses and climbing toys aren't anywhere as bad as shavings. Shavings are made from the sap wood which is the bit that has most of the phenols. And gram for gram there is a lot more surface area to shavings then there is to a lump of wood. Things that are built from wood are made from the heart wood that doesn't release as many phenols. I would paint any wooden toys with a rat safe paint so they don't absorb any urine.


Ooh what paint is rat safe? Does rat safe mean hamster/mouse/multi/piggy/bunny safe too? Thanks.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Ooh what paint is rat safe? Does rat safe mean hamster/mouse/multi/piggy/bunny safe too? Thanks.


Japlac and Plasticote are both small furry safe. You need to read the tin to make sure it says it's safe for children's toys. Any items that are painted with those paints need airing for about a week to get rid of the paint smell.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

RattyCake said:


> Oops, I assumed you had rats! Yeah the smaller version is fine for smaller animals


I should have said. It will be for mice, but I do think I'll have rats some day


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Snippet said:


> Things like houses and climbing toys aren't anywhere as bad as shavings. Shavings are made from the sap wood which is the bit that has most of the phenols. And gram for gram there is a lot more surface area to shavings then there is to a lump of wood. Things that are built from wood are made from the heart wood that doesn't release as many phenols. I would paint any wooden toys with a rat safe paint so they don't absorb any urine.


This is the advice I was looking for! I was thinking something similar but I couldn't explain it, I don't know enough.

So the sapwood, is that towards the outside, and the heartwood the inner older wood?

I was sat near my pine bokcase yesterday....you _ know_ I had to go and smell it hahaha kneeling down doing that and people were walking past the window. 

Still not sure if I will use it.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, the sap wood is the outer parts of the tree. As it's very soft it isn't much good for making things out of.

I use wooden toys for my rats and they don't have any problems with the phenols, but most of the toys I've got are painted and quite old so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I'm thinking it might make a difference.

I don't mind using toys, but I'm still making up my mind about the house. I do have a 'hillside home'

Small Animal Hillside Home by Living World | Pets at Home

It's very very strong. I love it. It's made of polyresin. But I like the idea of a wooden one with a lid that comes off if I need to lift it up without lifting the entire house up. Hmm, for now I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What about a Savic Rody Igloo or something similar? They're plastic so easy to clean, and the roof lifts off.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Oh I love that shade of pink. Thanks.

Most rat items are fine for mice too. I've never used that website before, now I'll be on there for the next hour browsing through all the products making another list


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a good website  The people who run it are lovely too.


----------

